# dumb question... fluid in catch can



## codyo (Oct 20, 2007)

hey guys, set-up on my abf just runs a hose into a container under the hood with holes drilled in the top. no oil is reaching the 'catch can' just a clear fluid with an odd smell. my dumb question is just is this normal? thanks


----------



## marine24 (Jan 19, 2008)

I got the same problem, catch can seems to be filling up with water; thought I was going crazy :screwy:


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

You mean, like this?










That's normal.


----------



## marine24 (Jan 19, 2008)

cryption said:


> You mean, like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could having most of the bottle filled with water be normal when it's venting from the valve cover?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*vapor*



marine24 said:


> How could having most of the bottle filled with water be normal when it's venting from the valve cover?


the valve cover is the highest point on the engine. any condenstion will eventually wind up there once the engine reaches operating temp for a period of time.


----------



## marine24 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well my catch can seems to fill up once a month. I would think there wouldn't be that much condensation in the motor without there being some serious issues somewhere else


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*it's cold out*



marine24 said:


> Well my catch can seems to fill up once a month. I would think there wouldn't be that much condensation in the motor without there being some serious issues somewhere else


i don't know where you live but everytime your engine cools it creats condensation especialy in the winter.


----------



## marine24 (Jan 19, 2008)

I live in SoCal so I know there's a lot of moisture in the air but that still seems excessive. If you say it normal than I won't worry about it.


----------

